# Moving to Amstelveen-need info on discount stores for furniture and electronic goods



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

My husband and I will be moving to Netherlands, most probably to Amstelveen, with our two sons, aged 9 and 12 years. We would need to purchase furniture and electronic goods like refrigerator, washing machine, dish washer, etc. Need some advice on the best places to get the stuff at reasonable rates....some place on the lines of walmart. Not looking at something too expensive and flashy as we may be around for just between 3 to 5 years.


----------



## rmxpat (Mar 29, 2015)

There is a very good discount electronics/ appliance store in the area of Amstelveen. Since I am brand new to this forum, it is not clear to me if I am allowed to give you the name of the store! (I have lived in the NL for more than 40 years!)
In the meantime just google for washing machines or tvs in Amstelveen....
Regards, rmxpat


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the Amstelveen area but some well known chains are BCC, Mediamarkt, Kijkshop and various internetshops. Personally I check price-comparison sites such as kieskeurig.nl. In Dutch we call them "vergelijkingssites" , there are a few major ones. It could be a good start to compare products and perhaps see which store name pops up the most often. If you buy a lot at the same store I'd try and make a good deal with the salesman.


----------



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you for the very prompt replies. Your advice has been very helpful


----------



## rmxpat (Mar 29, 2015)

I personally prefer BCC and have bought from them since the early 80's.


----------

